# How to make a Hawaiian paddle (wall edition)



## Don Ratcliff

I was asked to make a paddle for the group.
The blade should start out 5" wide x 25" long and 2" thick. You can pick a former you like and mark it up as shown. (I had to get jiggy with it, this board was umm "short")
With your blade cut out, run the long edge on the jointer to give a flat edge.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Split in half to book match the blade. I use ca glue to place clamp blocks and epoxy the blade together.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Cut out the handle, you see the curves in the template; 2" thick and should be same wide x 38" long.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I got creative with the handle to preserve the flame as much as I could into the milo handle..

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Wife came home, explained to me in her loving way that I am not supposed to be in the shop... 

We will return you to the regularly scheduled program after these messages...

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## woodtickgreg




----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

What a tease!!!...

So following this one. I would love to make one!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man

The End??? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Wow, I'll be following this one, Might have to adapt it to paddles for another canoe trip......


----------



## Sprung




----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Wow, I'll be following this one, Might have to adapt it to paddles for another canoe trip......


For one to use, extend the handle through the blade rather than the next step of cutting it in. For the maximum strength fiberglass it when done. (But you guys already know that)


----------



## Wildthings



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Wow, you guys do understand it takes more then a minute to let epoxy dry. I also have a day job I'm sorry to say. Brink starts a thread and won't even tell you what he's making you follow blindly and without question. I get halfway through a paddle and everyone looses their mind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Nature Man

Perhaps some are up that old familiar creek w/o one. Chuck

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Nature Man said:


> Perhaps some are up that old familiar creek w/o one. Chuck


Gotcha, I think we're going to need a bigger boat...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> ...Brink starts a thread and won't even tell you what he's making you follow blindly and without question. I get halfway through a paddle and everyone looses their mind.



But we give him lots of crap the whole time.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> But we give him lots of crap the whole time.


Oh...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Just to set expectations I will have to dry the FBE but I can do that faster than you. See my other help filled perl of coolness entitled "dehydrators not just for mangoes"

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> Just to set expectations I will have to dry the FBE but I can do that faster than you. See my other help filled perl of coolness entitled "dehydrators not just for mangoes"



You glued it up while the wood was still wet?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> You glued it up while the wood was still wet?


I dry it in a dehydrator under weights. It'll be dry overnight. Only had one glue joint break and it was simple to fix. These are wall hangers and not to actually use up the creek...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Don Ratcliff said:


> Wow, you guys do understand it takes more then a minute to let epoxy dry. I also have a day job I'm sorry to say. Brink starts a thread and won't even tell you what he's making you follow blindly and without question. I get halfway through a paddle and everyone looses their mind.



5 minute epoxy... Call in sick... Monkeys don't count... 

Problem solved!!! Back onto the paddle!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## ironman123

Lesson Two...send $19.95 plus $42.34 shipping and wait 120 hours.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DKMD

Easy fellas... Don doesn't even have permission to be in his shop. If he risks it and gets caught, Mrs. Don will beat the poi out of him with any number of wall paddles at her disposal.

(note to self... Do not make wooden household items that could double as domestic weapons... Any of you ever heard of a man being killed with a salad bowl or hollowform?)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

DKMD said:


> Easy fellas... Don doesn't even have permission to be in his shop. If he risks it and gets caught, Mrs. Don will beat the poi out of him with any number of wall paddles at her disposal.
> 
> (note to self... Do not make wooden household items that could double as domestic weapons... Any of you ever heard of a man being killed with a salad bowl or hollowform?)



Imagine if Mrs.Don joined up? Her, mrs.kevin and mrs rip wouldn't let us do nuttin....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Imagine if Mrs.Don joined up? Her, mrs.kevin and mrs rip wouldn't let us do nuttin....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> You glued it up while the wood was still wet?



When I just saw this thread my first thought was _"What! I sent him wet wood! (all I have right now) Why is he gluing it already!!!"_ Well I guess we're going to learn something today! 

BUT ONLY IF HE'LL EVER GET OFF HIS ASS AND FINISH ALREADY!!! The monkey would have been done hours ago but this guy blames his wife for his month long projects.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass

If it were to be used would it make sense to do a long split in the Milo handle that went down the center of the paddle section 2/3 of the way?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> When I just saw this thread my first thought was _"What! I sent him wet wood! (all I have right now) Why is he gluing it already!!!"_ Well I guess we're going to learn something today!
> 
> BUT ONLY IF HE'LL EVER GET OFF HIS ASS AND FINISH ALREADY!!! The monkey would have been done hours ago but this guy blames his wife for his month long projects.



I had the wood, the wife was working, I have the technology to make it work. So...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Doc Bones said:


> (note to self... Do not make wooden household items that could double as domestic weapons... Any of you ever heard of a man being killed with a salad bowl or hollowform?)



Very good point...


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Blueglass said:


> If it were to be used would it make sense to do a long split in the Milo handle that went down the center of the paddle section 2/3 of the way?


I will take pics later of what a functional paddle looks like, you will see the difference. It is thicker, tapered and the handle runs all the way through the blade. The shape is also different.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> I had the wood, the wife was working, I have the technology to make it work. So...



We wanna see your drying process with detailed description including pictures of all equipment (drying equipment, not ... you know...) and furnish us with a comprehensive drying syllabus available for download. Hurry up already! You know you could learn a thing or two from the shrimp delivery industry . . .


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> We wanna see your drying process with detailed description including pictures of all equipment (drying equipment, not ... you know...) and furnish us with a comprehensive drying syllabus available for download. Hurry up already! You know you could learn a thing or two from the shrimp delivery industry . . .


Yes dear...

http://woodbarter.com/threads/dehydrator-for-more-than-just-mangos.27742/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> We wanna see your drying process with detailed description including pictures of all equipment (drying equipment, not ... you know..

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Imagine if Mrs.Don joined up? Her, mrs.kevin and mrs rip wouldn't let us do nuttin....


Lucky for me she has no interest in this; she just says to me "how are your wood buddies today?" Doesn't even listen to the answer most of the time. She does appreciate how often I laugh with youz guyz so that's a plus.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> Wow, you guys do understand it takes more then a minute to let epoxy dry. I also have a day job I'm sorry to say. Brink starts a thread and won't even tell you what he's making you follow blindly and without question. I get halfway through a paddle and everyone looses their mind.



Ah grasshopper, soon you will be wise in the ways of the woodbarter. 
I do say what I'm making, but it's encrypted. Clues are there. In the background are hints. Even the title states what I'm making.
Ah, you will learn.
And that first table build I posted. Two posts and four pics into it, a few "elite" members had already estimated the date it would fail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Brink said:


> Ah grasshopper, soon you will be wise in the ways of the woodbarter.
> I do say what I'm making, but it's encrypted. Clues are there. In the background are hints. Even the title states what I'm making.
> Ah, you will learn.
> And that first table build I posted. Two posts and four pics into it, a few "elite" members had already estimated the date it would fail.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Well????????????????

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I'm sorry, you've reached a profile that is temporarily out of service. If you feel this message in error here's $0.25 to call someone who gives a...


$hit guys, I have recently had hand surgery on both hands, and "in my wife's loving way" consisted of, we'll you really don't want to know. Not to mention (I mean that, don't mention this to her) I may have caused a Kevin. It's a story as old as man kind... guy does dumb stuff, guy hurts himself, guy crys about it for ever, other guys cut him no slack at all... wife does not feel...

Sorry, I'll get something going as soon as I can get back to it.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

Hope you heal up quickly brother! I figured you were just drinking Mai Tai's watching hula girls and had forgotten about all of us for fools on the mainland! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Hope you heal up quickly brother! I figured you were just drinking Mai Tai's watching hula girls and had forgotten about all of us for fools on the mainland! Tony


Um, that's ridiculous... I wouldn't do that to you guys... no way... pssh... get outta here with that... no way...

I don't drink...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Wow, I'll be following this one, Might have to adapt it to paddles for another canoe trip......


This is a paddle with the handle extended through the blade. Fiberglass it and take on the water.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

Don, just take care of yourself. If the injury spread to your wit we'd be screwed.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Don, just take care of yourself. If the injury spread to your wit we'd be screwed.


You selfless sumbitch, you're gonna get me all misty with sweet crap like this...

Reactions: Funny 6 | Sincere 1 | Creative 1


----------



## gman2431

Wow the lakes are gonna be froze over by the time Don finishes this...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Ok, got back to work on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

And the hanger because I make wall hangers...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff

My wife halted production for a while wanting to use ebony for the handle. I took her to the candy store (lumber yard) and when she was told by someone else it was 400 bucks for a piece big enough (I could have made 3 handles with it but was the smallest they had) she let her inner jew fall in love with the milo I had already...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13

Looks good Don....real good. Are you keeping this one or gifting it to someone you reallllly like?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Looks good Don....real good. Are you keeping this one or gifting it to someone you reallllly like?


I am giving it to someone, the same person I give everything I make to... My awesome wife...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am giving it to someone, the same person I give everything I make to... My awesome wife...



Though not Jewish, my wife is cut from the same cloth. I've been catching hell because I'm gifting the katana to someone other than her. I love making stuff for her but she also likes to try and claim everything else I make even though it's for someone else. I tell her it's because deep down she doesn't expect me to last much longer and wants to hoard all she can get while the getting is good. I keep reminding her she can remarry another woodworker - I tell her to pick a better one though, and one that isn't also a logger and sawyer and has more time to build! 

I catch a heavy reprimand when I talk like though and am about broken from it. 

Awesome paddle.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Kevin I suggest you give it to her myself. The dangers of your profession are balanced by having a wife in her profession.

There is also doubt that you are broken of anything. You attempted field amputation and drove home. A reprimand will do little to break you sir.

Thank you again for the wood. This paddle is one of my favorites now.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> Thank you again for the wood. This paddle is one of my favorites now.



There's more coming your way. I meant to have it to you by now but I've run into some temporary obb-stacles.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD

That's a beauty! Looks like it's even got a little Birdseye figure(as if the flame needed any help).

If I gave my wife most of what I made, she'd just give it back...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DKMD said:


> That's a beauty! Looks like it's even got a little Birdseye figure(as if the flame needed any help).
> 
> If I gave my wife most of what I made, she'd just give it back...


You could give it to @Kevin wife. It sounds like she would keep it. Not to mention it would let him take his time while logging...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> There's more coming your way. I meant to have it to you by now but I've run into some temporary obb-stacles.


You are a stud! Obb-stacles...? 

I still have the smaller board and have figured out how I'm going to use it. Another paddle is in the thunked phase and awaiting execution. Need to finish a bowl for the kauai gallery. They want the electric Boogaloo asap.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

Wow, that turned out just beautiful. I should give some thought to doing some north woods style paddles for the shop up here.....

Although around here, the last time someone saw the canoe paddles I made they all remarked how nice it'd be if I made some little ones to hang on the wall, I advised them the labor is about the same either way and they looked at me funny.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> I advised them the labor is about the same either way and they looked at me funny.



Muggles just don't get it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Muggles just don't get it.



Nope, I found a source for little 2 foot long paddles made in China or something for about 3.00 each if I order 100 or so, laser some woodsy crap on them, and they'd pay 25.00 a pop all day long But I just can't bring myself to do that. Might as well open a crap-mart then instead of actually doing any quality work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

You could have the crap ones as a price point that will bring in more traffic. That would be the only advantage I see. You have a good point on keeping your standards high @Schroedc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

That's one gorgeous paddle!!! Great work!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> Obb-stacles...?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson

Kevin said:


>


One of my all time favorites! But I pretty much like all the Coen Bros Movies....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

barry richardson said:


> One of my all time favorites! But I pretty much like all the Coen Bros Movies....



Great movie and one of my favorite soundtracks as well. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

